# Installed beam to correct sag in ceiling and roof



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

The 20' span of the garage on my new to me house was sagging along with the roof so I installed this beam to pick it all up. Moved the garage door opener as far as possible so I could install it in the center of the span. Got the beam in and will add strong backs and purlings to pick up the roof before it is re-roofed. Bought the beam from BMC on 249. For roof and storage the beam will be 48% loaded with 0 deflection. After jacking it in place (without cutting the tops of the joists or any nails) it still has the ever so slight crown in it. I was impressed.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe it's all sagging because your roof is too heavy for the frame. Too much weight per square than what the roof structure was designed to support.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW I did the same thing in my garage. Good job!


----------



## Bohemio (Sep 13, 2006)

At how may points did you jack the new beam into place?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't you need more studs to support the extra weight at the ends of the beam?


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Bohemio said:


> At how may points did you jack the new beam into place?


I just used a floor jack an the ends a little at a time. The sag was about 4" at the lowest point.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

teamfirstcast said:


> Don't you need more studs to support the extra weight at the ends of the beam?


Now you have me second guessing. I didnt want the trimmers to extend past the wall. Anthony mentions trimmer thickness but not width. By the table, it appears that for my span I need 6" of thickness worth of trimmers. If they need to be as wide as the beam (makes sense they should now that I think about it), I will have to run them the other direction and they will have to come out past the wall. In that case I might make a pipe stand with like a gusset braced foot on the top to hold it up instead of lumber. I'm comfortable that it is not going any where for now but will look into it, thanks for the input.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

You have 4 studs.....plenty, imo......what is on top of the "trimmers"....wood will shrink, especiaaly with a ton of weight. Should have cut the post to the beam...again, imo, but I also wouldn't worry about it....


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

the hook said:


> You have 4 studs.....plenty, imo......what is on top of the "trimmers"....wood will shrink, especiaaly with a ton of weight. Should have cut the post to the beam...again, imo, but I also wouldn't worry about it....


Yes I agree I should not have left that header in there. It was a safety measure during installation and I just wound up leaving it.


----------

